# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى قسم أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى  تصفح واستمع للقرآن الكريم وانت تتصفح  ا المنتدى

## Fannan1

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيــــــــــــــم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته نيابة عن طاقم اسرة المنتدى نبشركم باضافة    جديدة وهي جميلة ومحبوبة لدى كل واحد منا وهي صفحة خاصة 
للاستماع و تصفح القرآن الكريم  وهو كما موضح في الصور التالية يوجد اعلى الشريط الازرق العلوي            في امان الله

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

*جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

تسلم أدياتك فكرة حلوة جدا جدا بارك الله فيك فى ميزان حسناتك يارب شكرا +++

----------


## GSM-AYA

*فكرة جيدة جدا.......................*

----------


## محمد السيد

*جزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## yassin55

جزك الله خير 
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## امير الصمت

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا .

----------


## salinas

*جزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## ighdriss

*فكرة جيدة جدا.......................*

----------


## king of royal

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## ستارالعراق

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## راشدمحمد

بارك الله فيك اخى جزيت خيرا أدخر لك-نفعنا الله ونفعك بقرآنه

----------


## البوب شريف

*فكرة جيدة جدا.......................*

----------


## mahmoud107

جزاك الله خيرااا

----------

